# Freaking out Colonoscopy and Endoscopy



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi all,I'm terrified I'm going in for both of these at once they say while I'm knocked out they will do both tests. What if they rupture my insides for nothing what if nothing is wrong with me and I'm going overboard with all this?I keep telling myself I want peace of mind but I'm wicked scared to go but I won't bail now I had a bad IBS D attack today and I'm convinced I need further testing none of the IBS meds work for me all that seems to work is VALIUM.Has anyone else had both tests done at once?Queen in distress but irritable enough to go through with ultimate tests?Also are these the final tests to confirm IBS or are there others?thanksQUEEN


----------



## Cher202 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi!I had both tests done at once last January, and I had no problem with them at all. I was glad that the doctor did both at once since I was knocked out anyway and if they didn't find anything with the colonoscopy they would have had to do the endoscopy anyway. The only thing I didn't like was the prep with all those laxatives but it had to be done. All they found were some polips and I have some slight Gerd. Good luck with the tests.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Queen,Don't fret. Both tests are a breeze. The biggest hurdle is getting past the colonoscopy prep







Believe me, there are a lot worse tests out there.I would do both of these test in a heartbeat if given the choice between them and some of the others I've had to have. You're doing the right thing.Jleigh


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the support guys. I'm scared but hubby will be with me. I'm going to try and see if I can get it done Friday instead of Tuesday that way I have the weekend to recover.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi........I'm also going to have both tests done on Monday, and am terrified. I don't do well with the preps. I have to drink the 4 liters of colyte. Anybody know which of the 5 flavors they give you is the easiest to swallow? I'm also praying my hemmie doesn't explode again, like after I had my last prep.Irritable_IBSqueen .....I feel your anxiety and we can do this.Best of luck, We'll be fine.Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Joyce,Gosh I didn't know we had a choice of flavor beverages for our ordeal. I'm a mess I go on Tuesday I'm trying not to think about it really but I am not feeling happy about it. So what are our choices? haha Orange, some gross chalk flavor. I will go with chocolate if they have it hahah and you? We might as well laugh. Do they knock us completely out for this I hope so since I am having both procedures I want to be OUT COLD.QUEEN in Distress


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

QUEEN~My Doc told me I will be out cold. I am also having both done.The colyte came with 5 flavor packs but you can only choose one flavor to pour in the 4 liters. The choices are cherry, citrus berry, lemon lime, orange, and pineapple. But how do I know what they really taste like till I mix it in? They are made with saccharin sodium I guess as a sweetener(and I don't like artificial sweeteners) I wish it was sugar.Which prep are you doing? I'm more worried about the prep right now. My doc tried to reassure me yesterday when I called him, but I'm still freakin out.














Best of luck to you. My thoughts will be with you.I get to go first will try to post after it's done.Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,To late I'm going tomorrow I'm prepping today I get to drink that Fleet #### lemon lime and I'm starving all day so that sucks and my appointment is first thing in the morning tomorrow my doc had an opening and said, I could go so I'm scared but I'm going to drink my first drink at 3pm with 8 oz of liquid then again at 7pm only 4oz and then more liquid before bed and full of liquid and no food so I'm not happy right now but I cannot cancel or it will be 50 bucks punishment so I'm in for now! Just freaked a bit but this is the worst of it I'm sure because I'm sure by morning I will be so starving and drugged up I won't care what they are doing to me haha.QUEEN


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Joyce,Update the fleet stuff isn't that bad I have Ginger/lemon flavor and its not chalk its just a liquid you mix with soda or something. Don't do applejuice I felt nausous. Tonight I'm going to just down the hatch as quick as possible with whats left of it. The stuff I'm taking is called FLEET - Phospho-Soda so I'm not sure if we are taking the same laxative stuff.Anyway so far so good I'm just waiting for it to be over with I'm not hungry now that I had to drink the nasty FLEET stuff. Thank god I leave work in a few minutes.I'm sure the procedure will be a breeze I will let you know.QUEEN D


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Queen~Good luck. My thoughts and prayers are with you.Our preps are different. I have to drink 4 liters of Colyte. Just got off the phone with the medical center and the nurse said I can mix it with crystal light powdered drink mix.Did you start the prep while you're at work?Hope you make it home ok.What time do you go in the morning?I'm sure everything will go fine with the test. I was reasurred that my doc uses heavy sedation.Make sure your's does too!Let me know how it goes when you're feeling up to it. Take Care  Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Queen~Good luck. My thoughts and prayers are with you.Our preps are different. I have to drink 4 liters of Colyte. Just got off the phone with the medical center and the nurse said I can mix it with crystal light powdered drink mix.Did you start the prep while you're at work?Hope you make it home ok.What time do you go in the morning?I'm sure everything will go fine with the test. I was reasurred that my doc uses heavy sedation.Make sure your's does too!Let me know how it goes when you're feeling up to it. Take Care Joyce Thanks Joyce for the good luck wishes. Right now I feel horrible from starvation I'm not allowed to eat anything except clear fluids, soda, broth, jello can't be RED for some reason, Gingerale and Lemonade ok so after a day this gets way OLD haha thank god its only for a day.I stopped at the store on the way home inbetween bathroom breaks due to the FLEET (I know to much info) and I picked up some Orange and Watermelon Jello. I am eating the orange Jello but I'm not sure if I should eat the watermelon Jello because its kinda pink close to RED so I will basically just try and deal the rest of the night and go to bed early since I have to be at the hospital at 7:15pm.Yup our preps are different sounds like yours is way different from mine but works the same I'm sure. I'm just unhappy at the moment I have to gulp down the last of that fleet like right now and I just cannot manage it without throwing up







I haven't had anything to eat and I know its going to make me gag mixing it with anything doesn't matter anymore. The nurse said, to gulp it down in a shot and then take orange juice fast right away and be done with it. I didn't think we could have orange juice but a bit won't hurt at this point after all she said, I could do it and right now I'm miserable enough THAT it sounds like a plan.I am on and off the POT so to speak its no fun so plan to take the day of PREP off from work. I was lucky I only had 1 hour to go before I left work and the FLEET did not kick in until I got home but now its non stop so just an FYI I know (to much info haha)Yes I plan to be highly sedated I told the nurse I see a shrink they know that I'm a pycho due to my IBS not really but thats what I told them so I would be sedated good haha. She assured me I wouldn't feel a thing so lets hope that is the case I'm nervous because they are going down my throat as well so its 2 at the same time so I'm scared I have to admit thank god hubby will be with me and thanks for your prayers.Sorry if this not sounds jumbled but I'm not in a good frame of mind right now. Being hungry is not my thing but once I take the second fleet dose I think I won't be hungry anymore and I will go to bed and hopefully not be up half the night over the bowl.







Cindy the Queen of Irritable IBS and I hope nothing worse!


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy the Queen of Irritable IBS~The nurse told me no red because it looks like blood when they are in there with the camera. So you can forget the watermelon flavor.Sorry to hear you're so miserable, but it will all be over soon. Hope you can get some sleep.The last time I did a prep I was up most of the night in the bathroom. Also make sure your OJ doesn't have pulp in it(It might be to late for that). It's almost 6:30 here, so it's 9:30 where you are.Maybe the worst is over.I don't need to worry about going to work. My doctor took me out of work in August because of how bad my IBS has gotten. I don't go back until Feb. That is if the grocery strike out here is settled.Anyway hoping you are resting now and don't expect to hear from you until it's all over.Best of luck and you're still in my thoughts and prayers  Joyce


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy the Queen of Irritable IBS~ You should be home resting now. Hope you're husband is waiting on you hand and foot. My thoughts were with you this morning.







 The worst is over for you..........I'm next!







Take CareJoyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Joyce,Doing great procedure was a breeze they had to medicate me quite a bit and no my orange juice had NO pulp in it so I only had a bit of it.They found 1 polyp and did a bunch of biopsy's and I follow up in a week at Gastro's office.I was tired yesterday so I didn't log on. I was out of it but everything went well the worst was the Endoscopy because I wasn't sedated enough the colonoscopy was a breeze. I hope the polyp isn't cancer so I will try not to worry.Hubby took great care of me yesterday and pampered me. I'm at work today but still feeling a bit woozy from yesterday at least I have the weekend to chill.hugs and soon yours will be over too.Cindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy~So glad to hear you are doing ok







.I'm praying for a good polyp and biopsy result.Sorry your endoscopy was icky. Did they try to sedate you for that, and just didn't give you enough?What kind of work do you do? I might need a new job if my IBS doesn't improve. Standing in a checkstand at a grocery store isn't working for me when my IBS is flairin'







.Take Care, I'm next,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Cindy,Doing better today. I know I hope my Polyp is benign that is scarying me a little but my doctor didn't seem to concerned about it. I wonder if Polyps cause the IBS D and that is what was making me so miserable maybe now I will be out of my misery.I think I have a high tolerance to meds and I was not sedated enough when they did the Endoscopy but it wasn't to bad it was only 5 minutes but just uncomfortable. I would demand you are feeling woozy before they do it and to do that test first if you can then the colon thats what they did for me.I'm an Administrative Assistant. So on and off my feet all day but close to a toilet







Don't worry you will be fine. I never did eat that watermelon Jello I just had the orange one to be safe.I know I'm going to do this every 5-10 years now since they found a polyp I think that is routine once they find something even if its benign not sure but I will be in ultra heaven if it helps my IBS go away.The testing was totally worth it!Cindy not to irritable today LOL haha


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Cindy







,I don't plan on any more tests that require bowel prep. After these 2 I've had them all, and they were all "normal". Of course I don't know the results yet of the tests for monday.Really good to hear you are doing OK and at work.I will make sure I'm out before any tests begin. I'm a 46 year old baby. I just turned 46 christmas day and was having IBS issues then.All I need is a doctor that is willing to work with me on a plan to help alleviate my IBS symptoms.I'm getting more nervouse as Sunday (the day of prep) gets closer. I know I'll be fine, but it still scares the #### out of me. I'm just a natural worrier














Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,It surprises me that they are making you do this again if you had this done 2 times in the past and everything was normal that is strange but maybe its necessary but it sounds like you may just have a bug if it was just since x-mas day or a parasite did they do a blood test and a fecal test and did they do an ultrasound first?Yes Iï¿½m feeling much better thank you.No I am the huge baby at 37 let me tell you I was shaking and crying for nothing and carrying on like a big baby.You will find a doctor willing to work with you on the IBS symptoms. I like my Gastro so far he said, to keep taking the Gavascon so I will do that but Iï¿½m thinking of looking into a Naturopathic doctor if everything turns out ok and my polyp is benign. Even benign polyps I read that they can cause IBS D so now that its removed we shall see how I do that will mean I suffered for 5 years thinking I had IBS only by a sigmoidoscopy test. They found nothing on that and my symptoms just got worse and worse so I decided to have the major real testing done and low and behold they found a polyp I just hope it does come back benign Iï¿½m a little nervous about it but my doctor didnï¿½t seem to worried.Donï¿½t be nervous at least you will be home on Sunday and you can rest and stock up on the things you can drink like the lemonade, clear sodaï¿½s, Jello, chicken bullion the Jello and bullion got me through when I had to chug the Fleet stuff.You will do just fine what time Monday is your procedure? I will leave you a note on the board to say Iï¿½m thinking of you but donï¿½t feel like you have to write back that day because you will be out of it for the most part like I was not eating and all those drugs take a toll.HugsCindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Cindy,So glad you are feeling better. Maybe they fixed you by removing the polyp







I've never had a colonoscopy or endoscopy. I've had all the other tests to prep for. I just had a laparoscopy on Dec. 18th. That was when my hemmies exploded for the prep.I've had CT scan, barium enemma, upper GI w/small bowel followthru, ultra sound, stool tests twice, and blood work twice.They found H. Pylori and treated me with antibiotics. I think my IBS is post bacterial(after you have an infection).I have had IBS symptoms for about 10 years prior, but it was manageable. It was only during my periods I had symptoms mostly.On april 9th 2003 I got deathly ill. For 2 and a half months I had D every day. That was the H. Pylori bacteria. Since then my IBS is out of control.I was sick on christmas because my doctor thought I needed to try Zelnorm(even though I alternate C and D). That was a big mistake. Felt like I had food poisoning.The endoscopy can take a stomach biopsy and tell if the H. Pylori is gone. That's the only way to do it.Now if I can just get around the 4 liters of Colyte tomorrow I think I'll be OK














.It helps to know you're thinking about me.My husband will be there with me, so that helps some.It will all be over soon and maybe they will even find something they can fix. Take CareJoyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,Yes I hope that by removing the polyp that will fix the D problem for me. I have no regrets of doing the tests and I donï¿½t think you will either. Peace of Mind is what we need before we accept IBS as our main problem.Oh so youï¿½ve never had the colonoscopy well its good your doing both the colonoscopy and Endoscopy. These 2 tests are pretty good and the ultimate from what I understand they can take all the biopsyï¿½s and remove polyps and everything while you are under the drugs!Iï¿½m so sorry you were sick on Christmas day that must have been awful and I heard that H. Pylori Bacteria is very bad I may have had that once and they treated me with antibiotics I may have picked it up when I traveled to Canada. I was so deathly sick like you put it lost a lot of weight couldnï¿½t hold any food without ï¿½Dï¿½Yes during my periods it seems the IBS acts up more and the lower left side of my stomach spasms so badly its horrible then for 4 days after the D I usually feel so sick to my stomach that I cannot eat much that is when I decided it was time for a colonoscopy and and an Endoscopy since its been 5 years since my sigmoidoscopy and they found nothing on that test. All these Oscopys have me confused LOL. ï¿½ The endoscopy can take a stomach biopsy and tell if the H. Pylori is gone. That's the only way to do it.ï¿½Right the endoscopy will biopsy the stomach and thatï¿½s what they did to me as well so we will know for sure that we donï¿½t have some other disease except IBS.I know drinking those 4 liters Iï¿½m sure wonï¿½t be fun I canï¿½t say that my day of prep was a blast it was the worst part of the entire process outside of the Endoscopy. Try and relax for the Endoscopy its very difficult if you donï¿½t feel sedated enough let them know that test was worse than the colonoscopy if you can believe that one. It will all be over soon and maybe they will even find something they can fix. EXACTLY this is why we went through this trouble. Iï¿½m so glad we are doing this at the same time I feel connected to someone who is going through the same stuff as I am to get fixed up and that helps a lot the support. You will do just fine try and let the meds take you away its hard they really had to give me lots of meds but Iï¿½m very high tolerant to meds and a very anxious person so I expected I was getting about 3 injections most people only have one dose of the knock out anesthesia and they are out not me I was wide awake and the doc had to wait until it took over completely before he began the treatments.Donï¿½t worry you will do just fine if I Can do this you can do this and hubby will be with you and my husband was with me and that totally helped. Youï¿½re so not alone in this and we are doing the right thing. I hate waiting for results but overall I feel blessed that I have insurance to pay for the procedures and Iï¿½m thinking positive that my polyp will be benign and that everything will be ok and I will have no more D. Polyps can cause D so that is something I didnï¿½t know and I wish I knew that 5 years ago even if they are benign they can cause D or C so just think of it this way. There is so much in the medical field today that was not their 100 years ago they can cure so many illnesses and even Colon Cancer has a huge recovery rate from some research Iï¿½ve been doing so even if we had that which I donï¿½t think we do we certainly do NOT need to panic because medicine has come a long way so hang in there and do not worry pig out today hahahaHugsCindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Cindy, It is easier going thru this with someone with the same stuff going on. My husband tries real hard, but he just doesn't understand most of what I go thru. His digestive system works perfectly. He has never had any problems in that area. He's the kind of guy who can *wait* to poop until it's convieniant and who will have a BM after each meal,like you're supposed to. Just makes me sick(hahaha).So I will have a big dinner tonite,a nice glass of wine and some Sara Lee brownie bites, try to go to bed early, so I can wake up tomorrow and only drink and poop and drink and poop and drink and poop.........well you get it.Thanks for being there  Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I get it haha. Eat and drink and be merry tonight for tomorrow you starve but it won't be to bad stock up on the Jello it doesn't fill you up but you can eat as much as you want and you have to drink lots of liquids anyway so you might as well get some taste of something hahaI know my husband poops normal as well but he's understanding of my IBS I'm lucky he's glad I had the testing done so hopefully things will look up for both of us soon.Cindy







ps enjoy the brownies while you can eat double haha


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy, My husband is understanding,but unless you live it you really don't get it. I would never have understood all the pain and suffering someone with IBS goes thru until I actually lived it. You just can't imagine how bad it is if it never happened to you. He does try real hard though. Well I'm gonna go make my dinner now!







Eat drink and be merry!Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I know what your saying its hard when someone doesn't understand exactly what its like even my husband doesn't understand when I don't feel like eating this or eating that you know because I'm sick to my stomach so he whines if I'm not in the mood for pizza but then he just makes me soup and finds something to eat.Well enjoy din din and don't worry everything will be fine I will be thinking of you on Monday and sending good wishes your way.hugsCindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy







It's Sunday morning and my *4 liters* of Colyte are mixed and chilling







. I start drinking it at 1pm. I'm already hungry and it's only 8:30 in the morning. I flavored 1 with iced tea and the other with lemonade(crystal light).My tummy is already doing flips and I'll probably start having D before I even drink the stuff. My anxiety will clean me out first.Well that's more info than you need.Talk to ya soon,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,I know I starved as well just eat lots of Jello and drink bullion that will help a little and try and drink lemon/lime soda's and some water you must stay hydrated as much as possible because once the drama starts and you know what I mean you will need to continue to eat jello and drink bullion and drink soda try some ginerale thats what I did because I was at work at the time.Hang in there I'm thinking about you. I know this totally stinks by now you have drank your first bottle of your prep so try and keep it down it must stay down so drink gingerale if you feel nausous thats what I had to do.hang in!Cindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy, I'm in California, so I don't start to drink my 4 liters of colyte for 1 more hour.







I'm gonna go take a hot bath now and prepare for the fun.I'm sure the colyte will fix my hunger pains(HAHA).Not sure if I'll be back here till it's all over, but you never know. Thanks for the thoughts, they really help,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

oh thats right pacific time for you.Well the bath will help and yes the nasty drink will curb the hunger pains its so gross but eat jello right after it helps a lot it gets the nasty taste out of your mouth. I think you have to drink the chalk stuff my mom had that routine. I'm surprised your prep was not like mine. Mine seemed less of a chore I didn't have to drink liters of stuff just 8 oz then 4 oz mixed with the nasty FLEET sounds like you have to drink a lot more than I had to down so eat that JelloEnjoy the bath but you might be back in there before to long haha if not on the POTHang inCindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Cindy,So far so good. This prep isn't as bad as when I had to take magnesium citrate before my laparoscopy. Don't get me wrong it isn't fun either. At least my hemmie isn't exploded only a little sore(more info than you need).I got down 3 of the 4 liters and that was enough.I couldn't go any farther and I'll never drink lemonade again. Mine wasn't chalky. I mixed it with crystal light. I used iced tea for half and lemonade for the other half.It's amazing how many food comercials are on tv when you can't eat. I'm absolutely starving. Well I think the worst is over







I just need to make sure they pump enough drugs in me tomorrow and I'm all set.Thanks for all the support.  Let you know how it goes. Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

sending prayers your way good luck today it will be over with soon and you will be home resting let me know how it goes when your up to it.Cindy


----------

